# 2 Males or Male & Female?



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi everyone  Just ordered a male extreme a week ago and put a deposit just right now on an All American. 

Can you house two males together or do advice odering a female All American? Havent seen much info on this.

They will be put together when I get them right out of the box. So will they get along?

If they dont then Ill just make two enclosures


----------



## reptastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Unlike most other reptiles, its the females that get aggressive once they reach breeding age... I have a male b/w and a male extreme together, they get along perfectly...you shoundnt have any problems


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats great  save me money and my two babies get to have a playmate  Thanks for the Info!


----------



## chelvis (Apr 9, 2011)

Deffiantly two males! My two boy get along now great when free roaming and there is a four year gap.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

Its so good to here that I can get two males! I love their Jowels lol  

Since I will be housing them together what demensions should i make their enclosure? I have some really good ideas


----------



## james.w (Apr 9, 2011)

For 2 males together in an enclosure they will need approx 10x6x4 I would say. Also you should be prepared to separate them if they end up not getting along.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

Most deff  but how high of a chance will there be a problem if they're raised together?


----------



## james.w (Apr 9, 2011)

I would guess about a 50-50 chance.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Males are normally docile...i'd say its a slim to none chance, especially if they are raised together..i kept my red male and my male b/w together and never had and fights, it was only the females that had trouble cohabitating.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

My bf called bobby to confirm I want a male american  im getting two gu's for my b-day! how awesome is that! 
Cant wait for Sobek & Amun-Ra to get home!


----------

